# POST Daten per URL uebergeben?



## BeaTBoxX (3. Mai 2004)

Hiho zusammen

Ich habe eine Suchoberflaeche fuer eine Datenbank programmiert:

Dabei gibt es 4 Suchkriterien, die das Ergebnis einschraenken sollen:

3 Dropdownmenues in einem Formualr  -> POST uebergabe -> Hauptkategorie, Subkategorie & Typ

1 Hyperlink -> Alphabetische Eingrenzung von A-Z

Zur maxmimalen Eingrenzung benötige ich alle 4 Kriterien.. aber sobald ich einen Hyperlink klicke (z.B. um nur alle Treffer mit Anfangsbuchstaben "F" zu bekommen) sind ja alle POST Variablen verloren.
Kann man die POSTvariablen irgendwie auch per URL weiter reichen?
Weil in Session schreiben und wieder loeschen usw.. ist glaub ich etwas umstaendlich

Vielen Dank schon mal.

Cheers
Frank


----------



## Tim C. (3. Mai 2004)

Es ist eben genau der Sinn von POST Variablen, dass diese nicht per URL übergeben werden. Mein Vorschlag:

Versehe deine Buchstabenleiste zu dem Buchstaben mit einem Javascript, dass
1) onMouseOver, den gerade überfahrenen Buchstaben in eine hidden Field des Formulars schreibt.
2) onClick just dieses Formular abschickt.

Und schon hast du auf der nächsten Seite alle vier Dinge wunderbar im $_POST Array.

Andere Alternative: Auch den Buchstaben über ein Dropdown auswählen lassen.


----------

